# New Bandset



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I tried this formula today using Gold's Gym pink bands that are approximately equal to theraband gold.
• Taper - 9/16" to 3/8"
• Length = 9" (before attachments)

Then I tested the power by shooting at a steel can from 10 yards with a 7/16" steel ball. These are photos of the very first shot I took.

















I had them on this small lovely custom Chalice made by Flippinout.









This combo is small and lightweight, and quite easy on the draw. Fits in the pocket easily, too.

Oh, almost forgot: there are 2 bands per side.

What do you think?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I think this is our week for new bands. Always good to hear about another good one though. Thanks DH.

Al


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Is that a similar taper to the Thera Silver you sent me? I was really impressed by those bands!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Is that a similar taper to the Thera Silver you sent me? I was really impressed by those bands!


The smaller measure is changed from 5/16 to 3/8 to make it fall in line with the 2:3 ratio recommended by most of the experts.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I used the GG bands in similar configurations for a while and always liked them. I just hate cutting bands!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Now that I have a good supply of 107's on hand, I don't mind cutting a bandset here and there. Wouldn't have to rely on cutting bands for _all _my shooting, though.


----------

